
The Long-Run Effects of Teacher Collective Bargaining - poster123
http://www.nber.org/papers/w24782
======
poster123
The paper can be downloaded from
[https://www.aeaweb.org/conference/2018/preliminary/paper/ShD...](https://www.aeaweb.org/conference/2018/preliminary/paper/ShD4d8GY)
. From the abstract:

"We find robust evidence that exposure to teacher collective bargaining laws
worsens the future labor market outcomes of men: in the first 10 years after
passage of a duty-to-bargain law, male earnings decline by $2,134 (or 3.93%)
per year and hours worked decrease by 0.42 hours per week. The earnings
estimates for men indicate that teacher collective bargaining reduces earnings
by $213.8 billion in the US annually."

~~~
poster123
I wonder why my comment was downvoted. If you start a thread, are you not
supposed to make a comment saying why you think the linked article is
important?

~~~
db48x
Many people will try to punish you for your opinions. Luckily, points don't
matter.

